# English Trifle



## SharonT (Feb 7, 2012)

ENGLISH TRIFLE
2 cups milk
2 eggs
1/3 cup sugar
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon vanilla extract
1 purchased pound cake (loaf type) (or make your own)
2 or 3 (10 oz.) pkg. frozen raspberries or other fruit, fresh or frozen
1/2 cup dry sherry
1 package sliced almonds
1 small jar raspberry (or other flavor of choice) jam
1 cup whipping cream, whipped
Make boiled custard, using first five ingredients, as follows:  First put milk in top of double boiler over simmering water; scald.  Meanwhile, in small bowl of electric mixer, beat eggs until frothy; thoroughly beat in sugar mixed with flour.  Very slowly blend hot milk into egg mixture.  Return to double boiler and cook, stirring constantly, until custard barely coats a metal spoon.  Remove from heat and stir in vanilla.  Refrigerate for several hours (or longer).
When ready to assemble, slice pound cake very thin (less than 1/4-inch).  Make “sandwiches” with it, using the jam.  Line the bottom of a trifle bowl or pretty glass bowl with the sandwiches.  Sprinkle sherry over them and continue layering with fruit, boiled custard and almonds.  Continue layering until all is used up, ending with custard and almonds.  Whip the cream and spread on top.  Decorate with almonds and cherries if desired.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 7, 2012)

I use store bought angel food cake or home made sponge cake. They suck up the sherry really well 

You don't really notice the flavour of the sherry, but one yea I forgot it and boy did we notice that it was missing.


----------



## SharonT (Feb 7, 2012)

I've also tried it with Madeira...  nice.   It's the custard that makes it unforgettable.


----------

